# Anode Rod Size



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

what size rod and bolt for a 6 gal Suburban tank on 2012 301bq? i gave dealer the specs in manual and it looks too long and doesn'nt have the stuff on rod that erodes with use. clerk gave me Camco 9.5 inch aluminum 3/4 in MPT for Morflow /Surburban water heaters


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

There are two anode rods types. The magnesium one is recommended by some folks and it is the rod that came with my trailer. It was pretty well sacrificed over the first year. I have an aluminum rod in place now. It shows little sacrifice over time. The argument is still out there.

https://www.heartlandowners.org/archive/index.php/t-24134.html

Both are fairly inexpensive and replacing your water heater makes them look real cheap.

I like the answer Brian gave in the forum link:

brianharrison
05-09-2011, 08:43 AM​
Suburban recommends Magnesium or Aluminum - right out of the Suburban Anode replacement manual located right here on the Heartland Owners Tools page --> http://manuals.heartlandowners.org/Plumbing/Wtr_Heater/Suburban/Anode_Rod_Replacement_Suburban_PN_232767.pdf

It says Magnesium should last over a year - if it does not, they recommend Aluminum as it reacts slower and should only be used where a Magnesium anode does not last one year.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rapid loss has a lot to do with the water it is subjected to. I have a Magnesium rod and it is going on 5 years. Still about 60% remaining so I will let it go a couple more years.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't understand why my mag rods have to be replaced alnost every year.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

ob277rl said:


> Here is a website that can answer some of your questions. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


That website has the best information on sacrificial anodes and rods I have read lately. I am sticking with my magnesium rod. I hasn't deteriorated like it did when I first pulled it from the tank. My bet is the water during our nationwide tour got us into a number of places with softer water thus the major deterioration.

Thanks Robert


----------

